
Amazon Asked by States to Produce Data on Worker Safety, Deaths - aspenmayer
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-12/amazon-asked-by-states-to-produce-data-on-worker-safety-deaths
======
aspenmayer
'Amazon.com Inc. is being asked by several U.S. states to provide information
about health and safety measures following the death of a number of workers
from coronavirus-related illnesses.

'Led by Massachusetts Attorney General Maura Healey, 13 states on Tuesday sent
a letter to the company expressing concern about recent media reports of
“inadequate safety measures and sick leave policies, insufficient data about
infections and deaths among their workers, and retaliation against workers who
call attention to unsafe workplace conditions.”

'The states ask Amazon and its Whole Foods subsidiary to provide details of
health and safety measures they have adopted, compliance with state paid sick
leave laws and data about worker infections and deaths. The same states sent a
letter to Amazon in March urging it to improve its sick leave policies.'

